
Uber using driver selfies to enhance security, powered by MS Cognitive Services - arabadzhiev
https://blogs.microsoft.com/transform/feature/how-uber-is-using-driver-selfies-to-enhance-security-powered-by-microsoft-cognitive-services/#sm.0000nobdqd61xd7xwf426q4g2ddwz
======
alistproducer2
Has anyone read anything that explains how Uber will detect a photo of a
photo?

~~~
markovbling
Should make them take a video and pull a frame of the video - much harder to
fake

